# GINA in 52382 entlaufen



## Caipirinha (14. Jan. 2011)

hallo zusammen,

schade, dass ich mich mit einem traurigen thema zurückmelden muss.

meine hündin gina is am 10.01.2011 am frühen abend entlaufen. vermutlich wurde sie kurze zeit später auch noch angefahren, flüchtete entlang der B56 richtung Krauthausen/Jülich.
sie ist 3 jahre alt, kastriert und gechipt. sie ist ein mischling, schwarz, mit weisser brust, weissem kragen und weisser schwanzspitze. gina hat einen riss im rechten ohr von einem stacheldrahtunfall.
zum zeitpunkt des verschwindens trug sie ein halsband mit tasso und steuermarke.
alle tierärtze, polizei, ämter, tierheime und tierschutz, tasso sind informiert. bauhof habe ich auch schon nachgefragt.frank weisskirchen habe ich auch schon kontaktiert.

sie könnte schon kilometer gelaufen sein. 
ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr eure augen offen halten könntet.
meldet euch bitte er pn bei mir. vielen, vielen dank!


----------



## guenter (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Ja Hallo,
hoffe Gina findet wieder zurück.

Drücke beide


----------



## Dodi (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Hallo Alex,

ich wohne leider nicht in Deiner Nähe, kann daher auch nicht Ausschau nach Deinem Hund halten. 

Aber auch ich drücke beide Daumen, das Dein Hund bald wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause ist. :beten


----------



## Caipirinha (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

vielen dank fürs daumendrücken!
leider ist sie immer noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht 


VG,
Alexandra


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Hi Alex,
immer noch nichts neues ?


----------



## Inken (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Oh Alex, ich drück' euch so die Daumen..


----------



## Caipirinha (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

daumendrücken hat geholfen, sie ist wieder da!!!!!!!!!!!!!
braucht zwar morgen eine kleine op, ist aber ansonsten gut beinander. sie ist in einer woche fast 50km gelaufen.
ich bin so happy!


----------



## Digicat (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Servus Alex

:knuddel


----------



## Regs (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Hallo Alexandra,
es freut mich sehr, dass Deine Gina wieder nach Hause gefunden hat!

Hat sie sich auf ihrer Tour verletzt oder ist angefahren worden? Gedrückte Daumen jedenfalls für die OP, hoffentlich übersteht sie als letztes Abenteuer auch noch gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Das ist ja mal ne gute Nachricht nach all den Horrormeldungen hier 

Super


----------



## Dodi (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

 Alex!

Das ist ja toll, freut mich für Dich! 

Berichte mal, ob Deine Süße auch die OP gut übersteht/überstanden hat und wie es ihr dann geht!


----------



## Inken (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Bin ich froh! 

Eure Gina hatte einen fleißigen Schutzengel.. :beten

Klar drücke ich auch noch für morgen die Daumen! Aber wer so eine Tour übersteht - es waren immerhin 8 Tage, oder? - der nimmt den TA doch mit links! 
Ich bin nur froh, dass wir derzeit so milde Temperaturen haben.. 

Alles Gute, und dass sie sich schnell wieder erholt!!


----------



## guenter (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Hallo glückliche Alex!

Hast eine starke Gina und wie Inken schrieb einen fleißigen Schutzengel.

Das bischen OP macht sie doch mit links.


----------



## canis (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Super 

Was hat sie denn für eine Tour gemacht? Etwas Bestimmtes gesucht? Oder einfach verlaufen?(passiert bei Hunden ja eigentlich kaum) Oder von etwas/jemandem davongelaufen? 

Finde es immer wieder interessant, welche ausgedehnten Touren entlaufene Hunde manchmal unternehmen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Hi Alex,
wie schön, Deine Meldung!
Toi, toi, toi für morgen.


----------



## mitch (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

hallo alex,

ich freue mich für dich


----------



## Caipirinha (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

ich danke euch!
op ist gut verlaufen, allerdings musste ein zehchen wirklich amputiert werden, weil der knochen schon schwarz war.
aber damit kommt sie klar, sie läuft auf 3 beinen ja schon fast so schnell, wie auf allen vieren.

sie wurde ja am 10.01. schon angefahren, kurz, nachdem sie sich vor einem böller erschrocken hatte. doppelt glück, dass sich das ganze nicht entzündet hat und hoch gewandert ist.

hat heute auch wieder gut gefressen und schläft jetzt.


----------



## Dodi (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Puh, Alex,

das ist ja nochmal Glück im Unglück!

Schön, das es ihr schon besser geht, auch, wenn ein Zeh amputiert werden musste...


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Hallo Alex,
dann mal einen extra-dicken Knuddler von mir für die Kleene!
Drück' Dir die Daumen, daß sie bald wieder ganz fit ist.


----------



## 1686christine (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Das ist eine schöne Nachricht das sie wieder da ist.

Ich denke, einen Zeh kann man verschmerzen und das heilt wieder.

Knuddel die Gina mal ganz lieb und wünsche ihr Gute Besserung, auch von
meiner Gina und meiner Kirsa.

Lieben gruß christine


----------



## Regs (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: GINA in 52382 entlaufen*

Och menno,

das Jahr fängt für Deine Gina ja ganz schön hart an. Hoffen wir, dass ihr weiteres Schicksal in 2011 viel  freundlicher ist.


----------

